
As a student, my startup achieved great feats with ZERO experience. Here is how - jefnwk
At Drexel University, I co-founded Boost Linguistics, an NLP startup. We achieved great feats for students with ZERO experience. Among them, making it into Inc. Magazine&#x27;s coolest college startups, raising over $50k non-dilutive capital, and the opportunity to pitch Dorm Room Fund (FirstRound Capital)&amp; Rough Draft Ventures (General Catalyst).<p>I look to share my knowledge with the students searching for answers. Over the next 15 weeks I&#x27;ll be publishing posts on the topics below. I hope the information shared helps student founders that are balancing class, social life, and the dream of creating a successful company.<p>LIST:<p>1. How to raise non-dilutive capital with $0 and no experience. (LINKED)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@Jefnwk&#x2F;how-to-raise-startup-capital-as-a-student-80dd26b79deb<p>2. How to successfully balance student and founder life. (LINKED)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@Jefnwk&#x2F;a-guide-to-becoming-a-successful-student-founder-b01dbb88474d<p>3. How to know if being a founder is right for you. (LINKED)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@Jefnwk&#x2F;the-startup-founder-illusion-1fc9a9e69934<p>4. Getting free legal and accounting aide.<p>5. How to conduct validation research for an idea while in class.<p>6. How to find other founders.<p>7. How to operate a business while in school.<p>8. How to get free office space.<p>9. How to get advisors for your business.<p>10. How to get a personal mentor.<p>11. Using your .edu email domain to contact anyone.<p>12. The misconception about high tech startups.<p>13. Does major matter?<p>14. Advice from current founders.<p>15. Advice from older founders.<p>16. What early investors are looking for.<p>17. Questions I would ask myself as a student.<p>Posts will be on Medium &amp; LinkedIn. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@Jefnwk&#x2F;<p>I have Drexel University to thank for guiding me through these experiences.
======
tolth
I don't know if these are actually great feats. Are you sure you've achieved
enough success to be giving others advice?

